# Fiumicino Airport



## Pincopallino (9 Febbraio 2022)

Li batte tutti, c’è gnocca a tutte le ore.
Ma possibile diobono?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Sei a digiuno da troppo, vedi gnocca anche dove altri vedono i cessi della toilette


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sa che l’unico motivo per cui uno vado a Roma in aereo visto la comodità del treno


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sei a digiuno da troppo, vedi gnocca anche dove altri vedono i cessi della toilette


Sono a digiuno da ieri pomeriggio...ma la primavera e l'innamoramento mettono fame a tutte le ore...


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

la primavera???????? da me stiamo a 0 gradi


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sa che l’unico motivo per cui uno vado a Roma in aereo visto la comodità del treno


Per andare a Roma Roma come anche a Napoli Napoli, la comodità del Frecciarossa o Italo sono imbattibili. Ma se devi uscire dall'Europa, Malpensa non copre tutte le tratte in tutti i giorni. Ed ora attendiamo...la chiamata...
Vi mando una cartolina.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la primavera???????? da me stiamo a 0 gradi


Fino a meno 5 per me è tepore.


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fino a meno 5 per me è tepore.


sotto i  25 gradi per me è freddo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per andare a Roma Roma come anche a Napoli Napoli, la comodità del Frecciarossa o Italo sono imbattibili. Ma se devi uscire dall'Europa, Malpensa non copre tutte le tratte in tutti i giorni. Ed ora attendiamo...la chiamata...
> Vi mando una cartolina.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono a digiuno da ieri pomeriggio...ma la primavera e l'innamoramento mettono fame a tutte le ore...


quindi stiamo parlando di gnocca nel senso un buco vale l'altro?


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ciao gnocche,


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi stiamo parlando di gnocca nel senso un buco vale l'altro?


Per un uomo, tutti gli uomini, è sempre così. Una figa vale laltra. La differenza la fa tutto quello che c'è attorno. Alcune lasciano un ricordo, altre meno.
Mi sono scopato certi cessi nella mia vita, che doveva esserci per forza dell'altro. E lo stesso vale per voi donne.  Riguardo al mio discorso invece, molto più leggero rispetto alla pesantezza delle tue risposte, mi stavo limitando a ciò che ho avuto modo di apprezzare della località in cui mi trovavo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ciao gnocche,
> 
> Per un uomo, tutti gli uomini, è sempre così. Una figa vale laltra. La differenza la fa tutto quello che c'è attorno. Alcune lasciano un ricordo, altre meno.
> Mi sono scopato certi cessi nella mia vita, che doveva esserci per forza dell'altro. E lo stesso vale per voi donne.  Riguardo al mio discorso invece, molto più leggero rispetto alla pesantezza delle tue risposte, mi stavo limitando a ciò che ho avuto modo di apprezzare della località in cui mi trovavo.


Ma va cagher così ti alleggerisci. 
Mi è nuova tutta sta gnocca apprezzabile in un aeroporto, si vede che stamattina sei stato particolarmente fortunato


----------

